# [Gelöst] Vlc Installieren klappt nicht

## linux88

Hallo zusammen

ich wollte vlc emergen aber dies klappt wohl nicht.

nach emerge vlc bekomm ich das hier:

```
emerge vlc

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4  USE="(-real)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.2.1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20111220  USE="interlaced threads -10bit -cust

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/xvid-1.3.2  USE="threads -examples -pic" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.2  USE="-examples (-neon) -static-libs" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2  USE="minizip*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.5  USE="-doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/lame-3.99.3  USE="-debug -mmx -mp3rtp -sndfile -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.3  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mp3 sdl truetype vdpau vorbis x264 xvid zlib -3dnow -3dnowext -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -avx -bindist -cdio (-celt) -cpudetection -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gnutls -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -libass -libv4l -mmx -mmxext -modplug (-neon) -network -openal -openssl -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -ssse3 -static-libs -test -theora -threads -v4l -vaapi (-vis) -vpx" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffeval graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2  USE="introspection -doc -gtk -gtk3 -tools" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ffmpeg-0.10.2-r1  USE="X encode mp3 sdl truetype vdpau x264 -jpeg2k -theora -threads -vaapi" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/vlc-2.0.1  USE="X a52 aac alsa avcodec avformat cdda dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt kde libnotify mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png postproc qt4 sdl skins svg swscale truetype udev vorbis win32codecs x264 xcb xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo (-audioqueue) -avahi -bidi -bluray -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac (-direct2d) -directfb (-directx) (-dshow) -dvb (-dxva2) -egl -fbosd -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome -gnutls -growl -httpd -ieee1394 (-ios-vout) -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libproxy -libsamplerate -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -live -lua (-macosx) (-macosx-audio) (-macosx-dialog-provider) (-macosx-eyetv) (-macosx-qtkit) (-macosx-quartztext) (-macosx-vout) -matroska (-media-library) -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack (-neon) -omxil -optimisememory -oss -portaudio -projectm -pulseaudio -pvr -rtsp -run-as-root -samba -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -sid -speex -sqlite -sse -switcher -taglib -theora -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vcdx -vlm (-waveout) (-wingdi) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-video/vlc-2.0.1, required by vlc (argument)

=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

ICh weiß leide rnicht wirklich was mir as sagen soll bin noch neu in gentoo

Habe schon nen paar sachen versucht:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vlc leider auch ohne erfolg es kommt danach die gleiche meldung wie oben

Wie bekomm ich das hin ?

GrußLast edited by linux88 on Tue Jun 19, 2012 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du musst 

```
=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5.1-r2 minizip 
```

in die /etc/portage/package.use eintragen. Oder minizip global als Useflag in der /etc/make.conf setzen.

----------

## linux88

Danke klapp 1A  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Da war noch ein Fehler von mir. Du kannst minizip direkt in die make.conf eintragen, es wird dadurch kein anderes Paket beeinflusst. Wenn du es in die /etc/portage/package.use einträgst, dann solltest du

```
sys-libs/zlib minizip 
```

eintragen.

Also ohne Versionsnummer, sonst ist es beim nächsten Update von zlib wieder weg.

----------

## linux88

Ok Danke Für die Info

----------

